

Music lovers, here is an invite to join our streaming curation platform - adrienj
http://whyd.com/invite/4d94501d1f78ac091dbc9b4d

======
ekianjo
So you have to use Facebook ? Besides, why are there so many new users (karma
0 accounts) on this thread ? Self-promotion through multiple accounts ? It's
fairly obvious if you do that on HN.

~~~
ckozlowski
I was wondering that myself. HN usually frowns upon one word replies as well.

Bottom three are all created within a minute of their first post...

------
przemoc
I won't write about the service now, because I haven't used it yet, but quick
and easy access to music from different channels like SoundCloud or YouTube
seems interesting and is apparently working fine from my few clicks.

Bug spotted. Setting avatar in the profile doesn't work.

EDIT 1: Apparently it started to work (even without doing logout and login
again).

I noticed also that after editing the track title and saving it's not updated
in the view - I have to refresh the page to be sure, whether the change
actually did happen.

EDIT 2: Changing e-mails doesn't require mail confirmation. While it may seem
as PITA for many, it's good in avoiding mistakes and spamming accounts you
don't really possess.

EDIT 3: And information about changed mail came where? To mail address used
during registration. :) It would be fine if I got it delivered to my new
address too, but I haven't.

~~~
adrienj
Yes a few users reported issues while trying to update their avatar... I'll
have a look at that asap! Concerning the possibility to send "spam" to someone
by setting the email address, we have had no complaints so far. Possibly
thanks to selectivity of people who use the site because of the invite-only
sign up.

------
Mekza
You, guys, have very engaged friends who created accounts only to upvote your
post.

Your platform is _NOT_ a curation platform it's a like-aggregator.

Finish your product then post on HN.

------
beshrkayali
Solid engineering! Definitely needs a mobile app though.

Question that might be out of the scope of this HN post: what are some of the
most obvious monetization models for this kind of services?

Edit: Last.fm doesn't scrobble music? Why?

Edit 2: After spending sometime on it, I'm loving it even more. I would
suggest some sort of a community or rooms feature where I can discover music
from a specific genre or style.

~~~
adrienj
Thanks! Obvious monetization models for such services are: \- affiliation
(sell concert tickets, based on your musical preferences, which is based on
your activity on the site) \- sell "music influence network" data and/or
promotion services to labels / bands \- sell subscriptions to third-party
music services to broaden the range of music available on the site, especially
for off-line / mobile consumption, or quality of audio Today, our focus is on
building a good platform.

Our last.fm scrobbler was a quick "friday" feature, but I'm happy to
investigate this issue with your help if you contact me (adrien at whyd dot
com)

Genre-based communities/groups are on our roadmap. We are going to release a
genre-based onboarding next week, in order to subscribe to more relevant
curators.

------
hemmer
Looks interesting, nice to see last.fm support out of the box. Could anyone
quickly clarify what the difference between "adding" a song and "liking" it
is?

EDIT: if you start playing a new song in a new tab it doesn't stop the old
one.

~~~
adrienj
Adding a song allows you to add it to one of your playlist, or at least on top
of your profile. Liking a song just makes it show up on the "likes" tab of
your profile. In both cases, the person who posted the track is notified, and
their counters increment. On the rankings (whyd.com/hot), only "adds" are
counted.

------
whatcd
Signup doesn't have SSL.

~~~
Tywin
Do you have an invite for what.cd? I've been looking for one for ages lol.

------
jie
Cool! You can even add Chinese songs!

